# Yeah! I did it! I stayed OUT of the controversy!



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

No, the controversy doesn't have anything at all to do with HT today. (Which is why I can post this here.) The details are not important. But I am not very good at keeping my big mouth shut. That gets me in trouble a lot, even when I am trying to "help". But something that came across my email today made me really upset. I WANTED to cause a big stink about it. I have good reasons for causing a big stink about it. But there is a bigger picture here in which it would do more harm than good for me to make a big stink about it, so I didn't. I figured that out BEFORE I made a small controversy into a big one. Maybe I am learning something after all. 
It's that old prverb, "Getting into the middle of another man's quarrell is like grabbing a rabid dog by the ears!" 
I know this makes no sense without it's context. It just feels like a big breakthrough to me to not fall into the same traps that have gotten me before, and I had to share this little bit that I can share with someone. If you don't mind me mixing metaphors, I don't have to be the messenger that gets shot this time! (Patting my self shamelessly on the back for this little bit of foresight). 

Cindyc.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

It amazes me how often you make a post that I could have written, Cindy. My experience is the same -- I often am completely unable to keep my mouth shut, even when I *KNOW* that, no matter what I say, it's just going to get me into trouble.

Congratulations on exhibiting some talent at self-censoring. I'd love it if you could post how you managed that -- I'm sure I'll have a great many opportunities to practice it over the coming months!


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

That's great Cindy! Now if I could learn to do that too.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> It amazes me how often you make a post that I could have written, Cindy. My experience is the same -- I often am completely unable to keep my mouth shut, even when I *KNOW* that, no matter what I say, it's just going to get me into trouble.
> 
> Congratulations on exhibiting some talent at self-censoring. I'd love it if you could post how you managed that -- I'm sure I'll have a great many opportunities to practice it over the coming months!


L! Actually, I have had the same thought about your posts. 

How did I manage it? I *hope* I am learning some stuff as I age. I would *like* to say that I am getting wiser, not just older. But, the fact is, if I had opened my great big mouth, one of my kids might have gotten caught in the cross fire. It had to do with an activity that they are involved in. That is more than likely the real reason why I didn't make the big stink I SO wanted to make. 

Cindyc.


----------

